# Dog body 'length'



## Rubydog (Sep 18, 2013)

Can other owners give me a rough idea of how long our vizsla will be as an 'adult' ... Want to order a coat for her...at 4 1/2 months she is 20 inches from base of neck to base of tail...just want an idea of how 'long' she is likely to be as an 'adult'.
Coat recommendations welcome! 

Many thanks.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Just measured and weighed big Rudy for you

and checked his hunter orange safety vest his camo vest and snow

'coat

weight 71 lbs

your areas posted He was 26 inches on the button

Baby Willow still a growing pillow ;D

vest depends one is a extra large 2 are large

the blue snow coats very tight ;D

Truth all are a tad tight


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Will have to measure Miles when I get home. We are ordering him the Trail Blazer coat from Chilly Dog. Chase will get his hand me down puppy coat from Cloak and Dawggie.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

It seems like there is a lot of variation in size. Yesterday I met an 11 month old v, weighing in at 35lbs. She made my 5 1/2 month old WHV look huge in comparison. I'd ask your breeder about the size of the dam to get the best estimate.


----------



## Capa (May 19, 2013)

Scout is 41 lbs and about 21" long . 

Big difference!


----------

